# Coleman Stoves



## slans (3 Feb 2004)

Most of us Who been In the forces For a while have gotten prety Good at using those little beat up Stoves. Im looking to Buy one for personal use. Any you guys have any better ideas Since I  need to buy a new stove for Camping.


----------



## Yllw_Ninja (3 Feb 2004)

I used to work at wally world and they sold these things called "Grill To Go‘s" 

here is the link

  http://www.walmart.com/catalog/product.gsp?product_id=2069416&cat=5428&type=1&dept=5428&path=0%3A5428  

i used to do carry outs and we sold a ton of em all the time...and only a slight few came back


----------



## slans (3 Feb 2004)

NOW PRETY COOL!

But a little big for what Im looking for.


----------



## combat_medic (3 Feb 2004)

If you‘re looking for something for camping, go to Mountain Equipment Co-op and get the Primus multi-fuel stove. They‘re a super high speed, low drag piece of kit, and very difficult to kill.


----------



## winchable (3 Feb 2004)

Any of the stoves from MEC are fantastic.
I have two of them myself, a large one with a big grill (similar to the coleman stove) and smaller one that looks more like a spraycan with a small grill on top of it.

I‘m going to plug MEC religiously, that place is ideal for campers, climbers, bikers, paddlers, hikers.


----------



## Lexi (3 Feb 2004)

Aha, I love those little Coleman stoves.. Good memories. Like the time I lit the side of the eating tent on fire,    Or the time I turned the nozzle up WAY too high and the flames went POOF and singed my eye brows... But I hate the smell of the thing..


----------



## slans (4 Feb 2004)

You have the run the little candles..

If you down youl wake up in the Am and feel like you put your eyes in acid


----------



## brin11 (4 Feb 2004)

> You have the run the little candles..
> 
> If you down youl wake up in the Am and feel like you put your eyes in acid


Spr. Lancaster,

Could you please explain this further?


----------



## Slumsofsackville (5 Feb 2004)

Im getting pritty good in lighting the stolves.  haven‘t blown up yet.


----------



## Yeoman (5 Feb 2004)

canadian tire carries a bunch of different variations of the coleman stove.
I had to teach cadets how to use it last weekend on the winter ex. I was suprised that the cadet RSM didn‘t know how to run one.
I‘ve got this little heater I use to brewing up every now and then in the field. it‘s about the size of my hand, runs of butane I think. I got it a canadian tire for $60 (including a can of butane and taxes). I‘ve really like it so far. boils up water, doesn‘t blow up. I‘ll find the name of it and pass it along asap.
Greg


----------



## Michael Dorosh (5 Feb 2004)

Don‘t forget propane stoves; you didn‘t say if you would be marching with them - when you say camping, do you mean actual camping, or just driving to the woods to drink?   

On one winter ex, my CSM and I tried to get our lantern and stove going with the fuel they provide in the little green jerries.  After 20 minutes of frustration, the CSM decided to experiment.  He filled the cap of the jerrycan with the issue fuel, and put a match directly to the capful of fuel.  Needless to say, we were not impressed when the stuff didn‘t light!

We found the store-bought Coleman brand stuff in the metal tins worked like a charm though.  Fancy that...


----------



## slans (5 Feb 2004)

> Originally posted by brin11:
> [qb]
> 
> 
> ...


When you use the Stove as heat in the winter ex‘s thanks to the little Privates such as myself doing stove duty, you need to run candles to burn the excess fuel not burnt. But that only a comfort thing. And when its minus 30 outside.... thats a little comfort I like.


----------



## slans (5 Feb 2004)

> Originally posted by Robert KM:
> [qb] Im getting pritty good in lighting the stolves.  haven‘t blown up yet. [/qb]


But have you had the 3 foot flame yet?

  :flame:


----------



## mattoigta (5 Feb 2004)

> Originally posted by Spr_Lancaster:
> [qb]
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah if you like a candle in the tent, it will consume any gasses/fuel in the air, so it wont burn your eyes or make you sick etc


----------



## chrisf (5 Feb 2004)

> Originally posted by Spr_Lancaster:
> [qb]
> 
> 
> ...


Caught the fuel tank on fire once... no... not the generator, but the fuel tank itself.


----------



## Slumsofsackville (5 Feb 2004)

Why you dont light next to your POL point.  

I light the grass on fire, was neat there was a fuel leak.


----------



## slans (6 Feb 2004)

I actualy was able to oight snow on fire. Well actuly it was only the fuel on the snow burning. We had some guys running the stove for the first time this winter so I would get often to help them out. One stove almost had 1 cup of fuel in the botom of it when I turned it upside down.

Things was fluded solid. So to fix that I took the tank of and light the whole stove on fire....

Made for a nice becon. 
Great bullet magnet.


----------



## Cpl. Williamson (6 Feb 2004)

Sapper Lancaster Did BT Make you Bark like a Seal On your Section member Course?


----------



## brin11 (6 Feb 2004)

> Yeah if you like a candle in the tent, it will consume any gasses/fuel in the air, so it wont burn your eyes or make you sick etc


New one on me.


----------



## Colin Parkinson (6 Feb 2004)

Do you guys still use Immersion heaters? Nothing like listening to the new guy light one in the morning, while you are still in your bag:

Shuffle, shuffle, mutter,curse#*^$%
Pause
Mutter, curse*^%##
Pause
Mutter, curse*^%##
KABOOM.......arrrgh!!
Tink! Tink! (sound of stove pipe section falling out of the sky)

Repeat until lit

Or how about a young gunner who grabs the fuel pipe on the Colman stove, just after he shuts it down, a mistake they make only once.

You should be able to buy a used Colman in the paper/garage sale for $15, get a new cap/pump seal and give a good cleaning and it will work again. I have about 4 right now.

Also fun to watch a young officer toss Naptha onto a bonfire, he scampered off into the dark followed closely by the flames!


----------



## babicma (7 Feb 2004)

Yllw_Ninja

I bought one of those Grill to Go‘s 

They suck hard!

After the first summer the paint from it started peeling off of it and getting into my burgers.

So i bought a Coleman type BBQ, awsome!

Thats my 2 cents CDN!


----------



## kiltedtradesman (8 Feb 2004)

If your camping out of the back of your truck or car, then the little MEC things are inadequate.  Invest in one of the propane coleman stoves and you can get the grills that go over the burners for pancakes, or eggs while your toast is browning on the other burner.  

Blue flame on the first try always.....and no fuel spills.

Blue flame, I salute you


----------



## tmbluesbflat (9 Feb 2004)

my crews and I have used various coleman products in remote camps(we do Geological surveys etc) helicopter camps in the mountains Van Isl, Stewart etc, they work well but you need a supply of replacement parts, generators and pump parts, they will burn normal auto gas, but I don‘t recomend it. Coleman sells a small space heater that operates off of a small cylinder Which if I‘m not mistaken produces something like 75,00 BTU at full bore, not for long but very hot.


----------



## slans (9 Feb 2004)

Yup gotta love!

That and 10min Push Up...

So Your WEre in The King & Farell Show?


----------



## Cpl. Williamson (9 Feb 2004)

Haha Noo I was talkin to Dubois and Matheson And they brought it up 

I was on the last course threw boy did they hate us


----------



## slans (10 Feb 2004)

> Originally posted by Spr. WIlliamson:
> [qb] Haha Noo I was talkin to Dubois and Matheson And they brought it up
> 
> I was on the last course threw boy did they hate us [/qb]


you know that slogan you are using I made it up on the course! ..

Ahhh Matheson Tall Skinny Kid!

yeah Bt Really hated u guys.


----------



## chrisf (10 Feb 2004)

> Originally posted by kiltedtradesman:
> [qb] If your camping out of the back of your truck or car, then the little MEC things are inadequate.  Invest in one of the propane coleman stoves and you can get the grills that go over the burners for pancakes, or eggs while your toast is browning on the other burner.
> [/qb]


Coleman also makes a rather nice oven component that goes with the stove... it‘s basically just a metal box that sits on top of the burner, but surprisingly effective at baking things such as chicken/roasts/even cakes.


----------



## 1feral1 (16 Feb 2004)

I sure remember those green stoves and lanterns! What about the little ‘lunar module‘ thing the M1950. That was a shocker of a thing! 

Sure remember all that winter trg, etc, and i don‘t miss it, however winter in Australia can be well below -8C in some areas ( around the mountains near Canberra for example), and get this, winter kit is a pair of wool gloves, a jumper, and a plastic rain jacket called a japara. All useless! One has to modify his winter kit with private purchase stuff (in AUSCAM of course).

So needless to say, I have been more cold here, than I ever was in Canada in the winter.

Propane is the main fuel for cookers, and we don‘t use lanterns. I have not seen one since I left Canada.

Cheers,
1feral1


----------



## muskrat89 (16 Feb 2004)

Welcome to the board, btw.



> So needless to say, I have been more cold here, than I ever was in Canada in the winter.


I live in Arizona now. They say your blood "thins" if you live here long enough. I‘m not sure what the real phenomenon is, but I find the same thing - I get cold very easily here - and am cold far more often, than I ever was, in Canada.  Go figure..


----------



## slans (16 Feb 2004)

> Originally posted by Wesley H. Allen, CD:
> [qb] I sure remember those green stoves and lanterns! What about the little ‘lunar module‘ thing the M1950. That was a shocker of a thing!
> 
> Sure remember all that winter trg, etc, and i don‘t miss it, however winter in Australia can be well below -8C in some areas ( around the mountains near Canberra for example), and get this, winter kit is a pair of wool gloves, a jumper, and a plastic rain jacket called a japara. All useless! One has to modify his winter kit with private purchase stuff (in AUSCAM of course).
> ...


Welcome to the board Mate.

We had a few copld one this winter I touched on -50 with the wind chill a few times. I don‘t care how good our stuff is that was freaking cold.


----------



## Pikache (16 Feb 2004)

I love Coleman stoves that just erupt into a giant fireballs.

Not very tactical.


----------



## Jeff Boomhouwer (16 Feb 2004)

There is nothing funnier than being in your hide at o dark 30 on picket and seein a flaming coleman stove doing mach 5 out of someones tent. Ahh winter indoc. Candle to burn excess fuel from the air? Thats a new one gotta try that. I can‘t say I like the naptha buzz.


----------



## pissedpat (17 Feb 2004)

I have 2 camping stoves:
On my boat I have the red one on this page;
 http://www.wotan.it/camping/gasherd_i.htm 
for light weight camping i have one similar to thes one;
 http://www.artoftravel.com/images/frypan.gif 

The first one is electric ignite and burns nice and hot. The fuel canister is contained within on the right hand side.


----------

